

The 4G speeds AT&T is bragging about are actually slower than their 3G speeds - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2381915,00.asp?r=2

======
JoeAltmaier
Upload is slower; 4G download actually faster thatn 3G so take this with a
grain of salt.

------
clistctrl
I wonder if government institutions will be connected to this some day? If so
that makes me think about how easy it would become to cut the general public
internet off without interrupting your own operations.

